# Marineland Emperor Power Filters



## gus6464

Does anyone have any experience with them, especially the Emperor 280? I am looking to replace a Tetra Whisper that is currently on my 10g tank. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com Currently has a deal right now where you get 4 replacement filters for free with the purchase of the Power Filter.


----------



## goldseverum109

i have an emporer 280 dont get 1 for your 10 gallon its wayyyyyy 2 big, you should try something else, if you put this in a 10 gallon it would create a tidal pool. gl i can suggest other filters if you want.


----------



## gus6464

Which ones do you recommend?

What about the Penguin 100 or 150?


----------

